# Resolution setting in Outlook



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I am using Windows XP and Outlook. When I startup my computer and open Outlook it opens with a screen resolution of 640x480 pixels and color quality is Low 8 bit. I can change it, but I have to change it everytime I open Outlook. How can I make the change be my permanent default? It's a pain changing it everytime I open Outlook.
Thanks so much for any help anyone has


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

What is the screen resolution when you do not start Outlook???? Outlook has no resolutions settings on its' own


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

the screen resolution is 1024x768 and the color quality is highest 32 bit, but when I click on Outlook everything changes and the screen resolution goes to 640x480 and the color quality changes to Low 8 bit


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Weird . . Only thing I can suggest is to go thru the options in Outlook and look for somethng that might affet the resolution.


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have tried every option in Outlook and none affect the color quality.
I have gone into the Control Panel-display-settings- and changed both the Computer screen resolution and the color quality. It changes, but then the color quality changes back to Low 8 bit. Also when I open my computer the opening screen has a screen resolution of 640x480, with a color quality of 32 bit, I change it, and after closing and reopening my computer it reverts back to the 640x480 resolution. What else can I do?
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You've got three other threads going on the same topic. You need to stick with just one.

I have a really hard time believing that the sole act of opening Outlook changes the screen resolution or other display settings. What happens if you open another program? Are you going through these steps systematically by first checking the display settings, _only_ opening Outlook, and then again immediately checking display settings without performing any other operation or opening any other program? And this can't be duplicated with any other application including other Office programs, web browsers, Notepad, Paint, or other such program?


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll try and explain the problem better. When I start my computer it opens with a screen resolution of 1024x768, within a few seconds the screen blinks and the resolution goes to 640x480, the color quality stays at Highest 32 bit. It I leave everything alone and open Microsoft Outlook the screen resolution stays the same, however the color quality changes to Low 8 bit. Any other program I use thereafter will be at the color quality of Low 8 bit. When I close Outlook, the screen blinks and changes to a screen resolution of 1024x768 with the color quality changing to Highest 32 bit. It will stay that way no matter what program I use, except Outlook. However when I close down my computer and reopen it, the same process starts over, it opens at 1024x768, blinks changes to 640x480 with a color quality of Highest 32 bit, I must then go to properties, settings, and change it to 1024x768, Outlook will again open in 1024x768 with a color quality of Low 8 bit, I can change it, but it will revert back.
In properties, theme, does it make any difference whether I choose Windows XP or Windows XP modified? Doesn't seem to make any difference as far the the screen resolution and color quality go.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you have one of those goofy third party theme programs loaded?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

....And what happens if you don't open Outlook but open some other program instead? Like Word. Or Notepad. Or Internet Explorer.


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

No, I have no funky programs on Themes, I wasn't sure if choosing Windows XP or Windows XP modified made a difference.
If I use any other program like Word, Notepad, etc they all open in the normal way, screen resolution 1024x768 with color quality of Highest 32 bit. It's only when I open Outlook that everything changes. That has only began to happen after I tried sending an e-mail in "Word". I got the following message:
"This error can occur if you try to send a Word document by using the Email ( Microsoft Office Button | Send command) command. If Word hangs, or you closed Word and a new message dialog does not appear, it is possible that Outlook did not receive the request to start a new message.
To avoid this issue, restart Word and attempt to send the attachment again, but wait for Outlook to respond prior to attempting another action.
You cannot close Microsoft Office Word until the Send Mail Command is finished. Switch to the New Message first, and either send or close the message" then everything changed with Outlook.
Appreciate your help


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't received any suggestions to my problem last requested on 12/31/08 at 11:44 am. Is there anyone who can help me? Would re-installing Office 2007 solve the problem?
Would appreciate any help
Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try scanning your PST file with "C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\SCANPST.EXE".
You will need to tell the scanner where you PST file is.


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I appreciate your suggestions. When I enter what you suggested and I get to "1033" the following choices are "Mapisvc.inf" and MSMAP132.DLL" 
"SCANPST.EXE" isn't an option, am I missing something?
Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you scroll down near the bottom of the list?
See attachment


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Under folder MSMAPI I have folder "1033",to the right of folder "1033" under name I have "mapisvc.inf" and "MSMAP 132.DLL". All the way to the bottom there is no "Scanpst.exe. I don't have any of the files you have on the right. Below folder "1033" I have folders mui, ole DB, vbox,xing shared.


----------



## pcmdaz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if you ever got this issue resolved. I'm seeing it for the first time on a clients computer. Same scenario -Windows XP, Outlook 2003. Display settings are fine-open Outlook and screen switches to 8 bit, close Outlook and display goes back to 32 bit. Can change display settings manually while Outlook is open to 32bit but the situation keeps reoccuring every time. Client has no idea what occured when this began.

pcmdaz


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

No I did not get it resolved. Still continues to do the same thing. When I close Outlook my screen reverts back to screen resolution of 1024x768 and color quality of Highest 32 bit. All my programs work in the same screen setting except Outlook. If I have Outlook open then everything else open the same way as Outlook does.
Any ideas of what the problem might be?
Thanks


----------



## pcmdaz (Jan 6, 2009)

The only thing that I've found so far-which did not resolve the problem but is worth checking. Search c: drive for outlook.exe file. Right click on the file and select properties. Go to the COmpatibility Mode tab and be sure no boxes are checked. 
The search still continues to resolve.

thanks


----------



## kiskaboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have now found "Scanpst.exe" and the Inbox Repair Tool dialog box. When I select Browse, I go to My computer>"C" drive>Program files> but Outlook isn't shown anywhere. Outlook Express is listed, but I'm using Outlook. Do you know why Outlook wouldn't be listed? Where do I go from here


----------



## pcmdaz (Jan 6, 2009)

Typically your pst file is stored in the following directory structure.
C:\Documents and Settings\yournamehere\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

pcmd


----------

